# Watch tivo content on a PC



## calimada (Sep 13, 2006)

Is there any solution, hardware or software to watch tivo contect on a PC?

I have an HR10-250 and plan on adding a usb network card... is there a way to view programs on it to watch on a PC in antoher room?

Ideally I'd like to have the content viewable through an application like Windows Medai Center, but any software solution would be great. If not, any recommendations on hardware to stream to my PC (affordable option).

Note: my goal is only to view content not to upload to a PC.


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

I'm guessing that the slingbox maybe what you are looking for:
http://www.slingmedia.com/indexa.php

More info might be found in the DirecTV subforum.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3692748


----------



## exbrooklyn (Jan 15, 2006)

www.orb.com - there's an add-on called DVR Everywhere. Has worked wonders for me.


----------



## chewychewytoo (Mar 1, 2006)

DVR Everywhere, still copies the content to the PC before streaming it, the only solutions I know of are hardware, slingbox specifically, have not tried it but have heard its the way to go, as it streams anything you can see on the TV via input and output, only limit is it requires a high speed network connection (it only has a 10/100 network connection on the back, but you can use a wireless bridge on that connection if you have an 11g or faster connection.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

You definitely need to look into a slingbox.


----------



## alansplace (Apr 30, 2006)

calimada said:


> Is there any solution, hardware or software to watch tivo contect on a PC?


here's another vote for the slingbox. while streaming to a pc on your lan it is clear and crisp even when set at full screen. when away from your lan it streams to you over the internet quite nicely although not as crisp. for that i don't run at full screen, but keep it windowed with the remote showing (see below). anyway it's quite watchable.

http://us.slingmedia.com/page/home









--
Alan


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Orb only works with TiVoToGo enabled DVRs, which means the HR10-250 won't work with it, the Hr10-250 being a DirecTV DVR.


----------



## double_d (Jul 31, 2006)

I owned a sling and to tel you the truth it hardly worked... I even thought it was me so I lent it to a friend and he tried it at his house (totaly differnt set ups.. and providers) he thought it worthless... so off to ebay it went...lol... I digg orb...

read on: Orb in my eyes

DD


----------



## saramj (Feb 3, 2005)

I have the original slingbox and love it. Can watch TV from anywhere. Had people watching my TiVo in the Starbucks. However just a point of reference (not to hikack this thread) I had the slingbox port on my router forwarded to 443 and everything worked well and I was able to watch my TiVo in my office. Now we upgraded to new servers and I cannot watch anymore. I wonder if they blocked the streaming video part?????


----------



## alansplace (Apr 30, 2006)

double_d said:


> I owned a sling and to tel you the truth it hardly worked... I even thought it was me so I lent it to a friend and he tried it at his house (totaly differnt set ups.. and providers) he thought it worthless... so off to ebay it went...lol... I digg orb...
> 
> read on: Orb in my eyes
> 
> DD


slingbox actually does work,  check this out:

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2006-10/slinging-scoreboard-to-scoreboard/ 
--
Alan


----------



## usnret (Nov 25, 2003)

What happens if I'm on the road and want to watch something via SBox and the wife is at home watching something. Would I interfer with her viewing??


----------



## alansplace (Apr 30, 2006)

usnret said:


> What happens if I'm on the road and want to watch something via SBox and the wife is at home watching something. Would I interfer with her viewing??


yep, just like at home  (or like if she was along on the road with you).
--
Alan


----------



## ckloiber (Feb 5, 2002)

With my TiVo and Slingbox I have streamed cartoons to my car for my kids to watch on my Droid via their app. No complaints so long as I still have my Unlimited plan at Verizon. You would NOT want to do this with a metered plan unless you are independently wealthy...

-- 
Chris


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow, resurrecting a thread dormant for seven years! Is that a new record?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Especially for a first-time poster who joined over 11 years ago!


----------



## ferrumpneuma (Jun 1, 2006)

jrtroo said:


> Especially for a first-time poster who joined over 11 years ago!


That is tremendous. I hope he comes back.


----------



## ckloiber (Feb 5, 2002)

I should have guessed it was an old thread when it told me I lived in Durham, NC. That was ages ago (2000 ish). Surprised my password still worked. Feel free to flame me all you want, I deserved it. 

-- 
Chris


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey, no flame intended. Glad your slingbox method is working well for you. What model TiVo and what version of slingbox?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, I'd never heard of Orb before ckloiber's new post brought this thread to my attention, but apparently someone is buying them up, although who, and whether to make them better or to just get them off of the market remains to be seen.

http://www.orb.com/shutdown-notice

And further looking reveals it was Qualcomm.

http://gigaom.com/2013/08/21/qualcomm-buys-orb-networks/

But I haven't found anything that reveals exactly what they're up to.


----------

